# Biting? !?!?!



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

*sigh* this has not been my week at all. First issues with my rats and now my little Chester, my shy and friendly mouse was (assumingly) grooming the skin around my thumb nail and well. . Im now bleeding. I felt him do it he was licking me and then he nipped. Is this normal? My thimb is now covered in blood and my little BEW Winston his highly upset and looking for my hand. Any ideas? I dont think Im going to breed from Chester if hes going to play this game. Oh and hes also starting to follow Winston everywhere although they are fine and no one is hurt, a lot of squeaking erupts. I dont actually know what they are doing as Winston always goes in his little house or tube.

:Edit: Im actually thinking that Chester was being territorial over the tank. He acted much like a guinea pig when they are on a dominance pledge (my mum was unlucky enough to witness a father son territory tiff)


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Could be a one off that he bit you? Maybe you had some food on you and it bit by mistake? I cant say ive had a problem with mice biting.


----------



## Mari (Jul 21, 2009)

The fact that he was licking you first sounds like you were tasty to him. Maybe you did have a little bit of smell/taste of some food on your hand, as Dom mentioned? Has he ever done this before or has he done it again? I always try to wash my hands before handling my meece as they will nibble and lick if I do have anything they find appealing on my fingers. Their sense of smell is way better than ours.


----------



## danniixx (Apr 11, 2009)

nope he hasnt done it since, I left my hand in his tank until it was beyond numb until he stopped biting down hard. My female mice however, love to groom and chip my nails till I have to clip and file them lol. Do mice brux when they feel threatened? My little Oreo bruxes when I stick my hand in the cage but wont let me touch her, then when I catch her she doesnt want to be parted. They also get really jealous, my two PEW and Oreo all have to be petted if one of them is lol


----------

